# Frustrated male mollies



## LariM78 (Nov 2, 2010)

So, I have 2 mollies. The sales assistance told me they were both sailfin mollies. One had a small dorsal fin and the other a large dorsal fin typical of male sailfin mollies. Because the other one had a small dorsal fin I thought that it was a female. I noticed that they would either stay away from each other or show aggresion when they were close. I finally got wise and noticed the anal fins were the same. 

I bought three new female mollies on Friday and when I put them in the tank the two males went crazy for them. Shame poor blokes they must have been quite frustrated.*r2 Anyway, two of the females I have bought look pregnant. I have bought a breeder net to put them in but I don't want to put them in too early and stress them out. Would any one be able to advise me on what to look for before they drop their fry. I will have to get a smaller tank in future as I don't think I can keep them in the net for too long:fish-in-bowl:. I also have tiger barbs in the tank and the fry will just become food for them which I don't want.

What would be the best way to transfer a pregnant molly to the other tank?

*c/p*


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

Gently catch her with the net and put her in a bag of the water from the tank she is leaving and either drip acclimate or float her into the new tank. 

I'm not sure what you would look for with a Molly. With my Swordtails and Guppys I ignore the gravid spot and focus on fatness. When they start to look really big. Big enough that I look at them and think 'poor thing is soon going to BURST if she doesn't drop her fry' the it's time to move her to the other tank. I suggest just keeping a close eye on them. They can store sperm for 6 months to a year so if you miss these fry but notice the difference in size all of sudden then at least you can figure out a time frame of about when she will have more. And if you don't want to miss it the first time simply transfer her over now and then you should know when she has them.


----------

